
DevOps for Embedded - robbya
https://www.stupid-projects.com/devops-for-embedded-part-1/
======
nineteen999
Three particular comments stood out to me:

> It’s not necessary to automate the 100% of your infrastructure

This is true IMHO, although it's a good goal to strive for, even if you fall
short. I will add that if you get to 95 or 99%, the remainder should be well
documented and that documentation shared within your team. There's nothing
more frustrating than finding that the automation _almost_ works, but there's
those one or two manual steps that require that one guy who is on leave this
week. Even more so if those steps could have been easily automated.
Rediscovering this stuff is usually wasted effort.

> Some would argue that also the coffee machine should be also included in the
> automation process

Unfortunately, even in companies worth $1bn+, I've seen the devops guys
working on the coffee pot because it's more interesting than automating that
last 5% of stuff that only they know about.

> You need only to find the simplest solution for your problem.

This is another thing I've seen devops teams fall foul of - using a much more
complicated solution than is necessary, introducing extra tools with extra
dependencies when a line of bash, python or perl somewhere would have done the
trick. They could/should have invested the time they would have spent on the
complicated solution finishing off that last 5% of automation that is missing
from the source control repository and/or documentation.

